
Fuck You Startup World - elnado
https://medium.com/@shemag8/fuck-you-startup-world-ab6cc72fad0e#.aaqff0qp1
======
Hydraulix989
Honestly was expecting something about the $3000/month rent people pay to live
in SoMa in order to look cool.

------
corysama
This has apparently been posted many, many times today. The central discussion
can be found at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12686634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12686634)

~~~
tim333
Nah
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12682944](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12682944)

------
elnado
Hahahaha as someone who recently made the switch from corporate/tech-giant
world to the startup world in the bay area, I can really relate to this
article.

------
IcePenguino
I really enjoyed it except the knock of Pomodoro Timers. That one hits too
close too home.

------
elnado
Also this is seriously gold - hardest I've laughed all day.

